# Not looking good!



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I must admit that recently I thought that things had 'bottomed out' around here but last week our neighbour said that the youngest son was being laid off & that the next neighbours daughter also. Both had been in their current jobs for more than 7 years. I bumped into the son this morning whilst taking the wife to sign on & he said that there was nothing available anywhere. He used to work for a large , local specialist ,heavy lifting company but had been travelling to Cartagena (100kms ) daily for the last 2 years & before that had 18 months in Valencia. He was saying that , come june , more will be laid off unless some major contracts appear ! Still, he's entitled to 2 years benefits & is proposing to learn German as that is where he is thinking of going to look for work . As he said , theres nothing around here. 
Will it be another exodus ? It certainly looks like it. My daughter said at christmas that she's falling over spaniards in London at the moment. Whereas before it was the odd one. I can't really see that Laura, the other neighbours daughter is going to find anything unless she's extremely lucky. So perhaps things are still going downhill.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

Also, many regions are choosing not to have teaching exam this summer, leaving a lot of people who are currently doing substitutions scratching their heads and looking into their wallets, wondering how they're going to make ends meet next year. 

Teaching exams mean the possibility of more stability. Today has been a bad day.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yet *still* we read...'I am a plasterer/carpenter/appliance repairer etc. etc. and my wife is a beautician/hairdresser/dogwalker/groomer, we speak no Spanish, are fed up with the UK and want to move our family to Spain *for a better quality of life.*
Are they putting something in the UK drinking water??


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Yet *still* we read...'I am a plasterer/carpenter/appliance repairer etc. etc. and my wife is a beautician/hairdresser/dogwalker/groomer, we speak no Spanish, are fed up with the UK and want to move our family to Spain *for a better quality of life.*
> Are they putting something in the UK drinking water??


Mary I've made en-queries among my government contacts and it is not something in the water. It is better targeted than that. I don't know how they do it but apparently it is called "Project 'B' ark"


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Maybe its just that industry/areas are changing?? I went to Alhaurin de la Torre the other day and it seems that there are new businesses opening (albeit small ones), a lot of construction work going on in the town and new roads being built around it and there is definitely a feeling of optimism and prosperity there. The costas seem to be picking up ready for an apparent bumper tourist arrival this year......

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Maybe its just that industry/areas are changing?? I went to Alhaurin de la Torre the other day and it seems that there are new businesses opening (albeit small ones), a lot of construction work going on in the town and new roads being built around it and there is definitely a feeling of optimism and prosperity there. The costas seem to be picking up ready for an apparent bumper tourist arrival this year......
> 
> Jo xxx


One cuckoo doth not a summer make....
As I pointed out in earlier threads, tourism in Spain is steadily declining percentage-wise year-on-year in spite of price-slashing - maybe because of it and the downgrading of the public perception of a holiday in Spain.. More low-spending tourists is not what is needed to put the economy back on track.
I've seen new businesses open in our little village in the last month. It's what people do when they are made redundant and have a little capital. I hope they prosper. We'll see.
The failure rate of new businesses after the first year is around 80%.
If the bumper tourist arrival means that the tourist sector will be working harder to deal with more people who spend less, as will happen with the 20% overall price cut that is not a cause for optimism.
'Lowering the tourist tone' is not the way forward as other posters have pointed out. 
Spain needs to push its image more upmarket.
I'll be optimistic when I see the facts on the ground...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> One cuckoo doth not a summer make....
> As I pointed out in earlier threads, tourism in Spain is steadily declining percentage-wise year-on-year in spite of price-slashing - maybe because of it and the downgrading of the public perception of a holiday in Spain.. More low-spending tourists is not what is needed to put the economy back on track.
> I've seen new businesses open in our little village in the last month. It's what people do when they are made redundant and have a little capital. I hope they prosper. We'll see.
> The failure rate of new businesses after the first year is around 80%.
> ...


I think we need to see a little more positivity. It does seem to be a British trait (or media driven habit) that us Brits always look on the gloomy side! So whereas I may agree with you mary, it sometimes helps the days feel happier when we're not too bogged down with the woes of the world - well thats my opinion anyway and the sun is shining, the birds are singing.... lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I think we need to see a little more positivity. It does seem to be a British trait (or media driven habit) that us Brits always look on the gloomy side! So whereas I may agree with you mary, it sometimes helps the days feel happier when we're not too bogged down with the woes of the world - well thats my opinion anyway and the sun is shining, the birds are singing.... lol!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I'm never optinmistic without good reason.
I'm just content when I wake up and see sunshine.
_Sufficient unto the day is the evil thereof_, as the Good Book says.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I'd like to be more optimistic ,but having noted the people over time in the job centre , it's gone from being packed with Morrocans & South Americans to more Spaniards every time . This time I noticed also , being a car aficionado, two people with near 50k euro cars.  I hope they are paid for !


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

halydia said:


> Also, many regions are choosing not to have teaching exam this summer, leaving a lot of people who are currently doing substitutions scratching their heads and looking into their wallets, wondering how they're going to make ends meet next year.
> 
> Teaching exams mean the possibility of more stability. Today has been a bad day.


Oh dear Halydia, that sounds ominous ...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> Maybe its just that industry/areas are changing?? I went to Alhaurin de la Torre the other day and it seems that there are new businesses opening (albeit small ones), a lot of construction work going on in the town and new roads being built around it and there is definitely a feeling of optimism and prosperity there. The costas seem to be picking up ready for an apparent bumper tourist arrival this year......
> 
> Jo xxx


We went to Conil on the Costa de la Luz today and lots of work is now being done on holiday homes and apartments which were abandoned last year half finished. Maybe you're right, let's hope so! We do get lots of Germans coming down here to play golf and slaughter the local wildlife, and their economy is doing well, so fingers crossed (unless you're a deer).


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Oh dear Halydia, that sounds ominous ...


In a sense I'm more optimistic because I have always believed Spain needs some sort of revolution (not a Che type of one necessarily ).

I note the BBVA today contradicted the government saying paro would rise over the next two years. It is going to get worse before it gets better. 

But if you're already down to nothing who cares.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

nigele2 said:


> In a sense I'm more optimistic because I have always believed Spain needs some sort of revolution (not a Che type of one necessarily ).
> 
> I note the BBVA today contradicted the government saying paro would rise over the next two years. It is going to get worse before it gets better.
> 
> But if you're already down to nothing who cares.


When enough people are down to nothing, revolution gets more and more likely - and not the kind you mean. Look at Tunisia and Egypt!


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> When enough people are down to nothing, revolution gets more and more likely - and not the kind you mean. Look at Tunisia and Egypt!


 in fact that is exactly the kind I mean. I don't want to see Che's type of revolution in Spain : That said of course in Egypt 300 dead is something to think about - and it isn't over yet.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

nigele2 said:


> in fact that is exactly the kind I mean. I don't want to see Che's type of revolution in Spain : That said of course in Egypt 300 dead is something to think about - and it isn't over yet.


Sorry, I meant not the sort of revolution you said you would like to see!

I think Spain has a long way to go before the workers come out on the streets and overthrow ... who? The elected government? The IMF? the EU? Multinational corporations? Who actually runs the country?

With Cuba it was different, the enemy was easy to identify. These days it's a lot more complicated.

As for Egypt, large numbers were already being tortured and killed in secret before the people came out on the streets.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

*A bit more optimism please*



gus-lopez said:


> I must admit that recently I thought that things had 'bottomed out' around here but last week our neighbour said that the youngest son was being laid off & that the next neighbours daughter also. Both had been in their current jobs for more than 7 years. I bumped into the son this morning whilst taking the wife to sign on & he said that there was nothing available anywhere. He used to work for a large , local specialist ,heavy lifting company but had been travelling to Cartagena (100kms ) daily for the last 2 years & before that had 18 months in Valencia. He was saying that , come june , more will be laid off unless some major contracts appear ! Still, he's entitled to 2 years benefits & is proposing to learn German as that is where he is thinking of going to look for work . As he said , theres nothing around here.
> Will it be another exodus ? It certainly looks like it. My daughter said at christmas that she's falling over spaniards in London at the moment. Whereas before it was the odd one. I can't really see that Laura, the other neighbours daughter is going to find anything unless she's extremely lucky. So perhaps things are still going downhill.


I just wish that people would try and be a bit more optimistic. 

Everyday at work I get the same question (I work in a major golf tour operator on the Costa del Sol) "Are you golf bookings down? or hows business?" People expect me to say oh its just awful, but when I say actually our bookings are up (which they are), they look at me in shock. Why are people so pesimistic? 

I came here 10 years ago when I met my spanish husband on holiday here. We now have 2 children. I hate coming on here and reading nothing but bad things, it really puts me in bad form. Please try and be a bit more optimistic. Youre all depressing me


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

leedsutdgem said:


> I just wish that people would try and be a bit more optimistic.
> 
> Everyday at work I get the same question (I work in a major golf tour operator on the Costa del Sol) "Are you golf bookings down? or hows business?" People expect me to say oh its just awful, but when I say actually our bookings are up (which they are), they look at me in shock. Why are people so pesimistic?
> 
> I came here 10 years ago when I met my spanish husband on holiday here. We now have 2 children. I hate coming on here and reading nothing but bad things, it really puts me in bad form. Please try and be a bit more optimistic. Youre all depressing me


Try this thread. Short lived, but there just the same
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/68397-good-news-thread.html


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

leedsutdgem said:


> I just wish that people would try and be a bit more optimistic. ...................................... Please try and be a bit more optimistic. Youre all depressing me


You have a job. 20+% of people don't. If you were 26 years old, had had a reasonable education, and had gained 5 years experience (purely contracts 'cause no one wanted to give you any security) working hard only to be thrown on the dole, and told Germany is a good place to look. If the middle aged people in your family were losing there jobs. If you were married with two kids and you had just been made redundant, your wife and you without any chance of a job before the dole runs out, wondering how you are going to feed the kids. If you had a hospital being built in your town that had 700 vacancies but when you applied you were told they already had 35000 applications and the jobs won't start until the end of the year. And if you had a lying government that until recently told you spain was in a much better position than other countries to withstand the crisis, and still tells you unemployment will fall slightly next year when you know even if it did it would make little difference and in any case it won't. And your government tells you you'll have to work two years longer to get your pension but there is no work, ........... I could go on. And all that is from one family.

Sorry if we sound pessimistic and I hope your bubble of optimism doesn't burst but do understand spain is in the m*****a and has few ways out in the near future. 

But equally if you feel golf is the type of tourism that can take more punters and get them to spend more money in Spain and that that will allow you to employ more Spaniards in permanent jobs please do share and I'll be more optimistic 

Seriously it is no fun being a pessimist


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

leedsutdgem said:


> I just wish that people would try and be a bit more optimistic.
> 
> Everyday at work I get the same question (I work in a major golf tour operator on the Costa del Sol) "Are you golf bookings down? or hows business?" People expect me to say oh its just awful, but when I say actually our bookings are up (which they are), they look at me in shock. Why are people so pesimistic?
> 
> I came here 10 years ago when I met my spanish husband on holiday here. We now have 2 children. I hate coming on here and reading nothing but bad things, it really puts me in bad form. Please try and be a bit more optimistic. Youre all depressing me


I agree. Pessimism breeds pessimism

Jo xxx


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

jojo said:


> I agree. Pessimism breeds pessimism
> 
> Jo xxx


and false optimism breeds ???????


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> and false optimism breeds ???????


Hope?

Well, whilst a dose of realism is necessary to explain to would-be expats how it is at the moment, we could do with some more cheerful threads! Even if they are escapist ones lol!

Incidentally, my son's father was made redundant last November and a couple of weeks ago he got another job! So for him it was just like a long holiday! He is unskilled and not particularly talented (whoops I better watch where this is going!) Okay, I know he is probably an exception but it was good news.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Hope?
> 
> Well, whilst a dose of realism is necessary to explain to would-be expats how it is at the moment, we could do with some more cheerful threads! Even if they are escapist ones lol!
> 
> Incidentally, my son's father was made redundant last November and a couple of weeks ago he got another job! So for him it was just like a long holiday! He is unskilled and not particularly talented (whoops I better watch where this is going!) Okay, I know he is probably an exception but it was good news.


I don't think it's a question of being optimistic or pessimistic; it's knowing what's going on and where.
Even though somebody somewhere is a working builder in Spain, would you really encourage someone to look for work in Orihuela in that field at the moment?
A qualified IT specialist looking for work in Madrid? Possibly.
A German/ English speaker who is a golf instructor? Possibly
Being optimitic and hopeful is one thing, but jumping off a cliff shouting I'm a Spanish eagle and I will fly is another.
Nobody, I think, is trying to cut down people's hope, but I think people's views of the world and how things develop have got to change. In Europe, in general, are we really ever going to go back to:
you go to school,
you get some qualifications
you work for 30/ 40 years of your life
you get a pension
?????????


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't think it's a question of being optimistic or pessimistic; it's knowing what's going on and where.
> Even though somebody somewhere is a working builder in Spain, would you really encourage someone to look for work in Orihuela in that field at the moment?
> A qualified IT specialist looking for work in Madrid? Possibly.
> A German/ English speaker who is a golf instructor? Possibly
> ...



That is so true.

One of the reasons we are here is that I was made redundant three times in 12 months from Education Management in the UK. Job prospects were not looking good due to the coalition cut back drive on public service spending.

In the end, we sold everything, bought a caravan then travelled through France and some of the parts of Spain we had not visited. We also thought the life outside would be better for our two year old daughter as would exposure to other languages.

Here, we may end up with two or more jobs but we get more family time. I am setting up a language school and have a good degree of interest, but if that fails, there are always other ideas to follow.

I agree that a job from education to retirement is a thing of the past. The whole of Europe seems to need to adapt to this way of life now.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

nigele2 said:


> You have a job. 20+% of people don't. If you were 26 years old, had had a reasonable education, and had gained 5 years experience (purely contracts 'cause no one wanted to give you any security) working hard only to be thrown on the dole, and told Germany is a good place to look. If the middle aged people in your family were losing there jobs. If you were married with two kids and you had just been made redundant, your wife and you without any chance of a job before the dole runs out, wondering how you are going to feed the kids. If you had a hospital being built in your town that had 700 vacancies but when you applied you were told they already had 35000 applications and the jobs won't start until the end of the year. And if you had a lying government that until recently told you spain was in a much better position than other countries to withstand the crisis, and still tells you unemployment will fall slightly next year when you know even if it did it would make little difference and in any case it won't. And your government tells you you'll have to work two years longer to get your pension but there is no work, ........... I could go on. And all that is from one family.
> 
> Sorry if we sound pessimistic and I hope your bubble of optimism doesn't burst but do understand spain is in the m*****a and has few ways out in the near future.
> 
> ...


I do sympathise with your situation Nigele2. I too know how it feels. I know im lucky to have a stable permanent job. My husband however doesnt. We have had to apply for the ayuda familiar this month as his dole has just run out. So believe you me I know what you are talking about.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

andmac said:


> That is so true.
> 
> One of the reasons we are here is that I was made redundant three times in 12 months from Education Management in the UK. Job prospects were not looking good due to the coalition cut back drive on public service spending.
> 
> ...


3 times!!?? That's like someone somewhere was trying to tell you something, don't you think? (What is Education Management?)
andmac, I think you have a very healthy attitude to your life in Spain and I think you may well "make it" here.
Good luck!


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> 3 times!!?? That's like someone somewhere was trying to tell you something, don't you think? (What is Education Management?)
> andmac, I think you have a very healthy attitude to your life in Spain and I think you may well "make it" here.
> Good luck!


Hi Pesky, education management is / was a management job in a tertiary college (Learning and Development Manager), followed by a similar job for a local training company, followed by a Senior Management role in a national training company, working all over Britain, spending most weeks away from home, managing a team of trainers delivering courses in big "blue chip" companies.

In each job government funding cutbacks proved fatal! I think it was an omen.

Anyway, speaking of funding, I am going to the town hall next week to see what business start up grants are available here as they seem keen to have new businesses here. So maybe some funding will prove beneficial! Who knows.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Sorry, I meant not the sort of revolution you said you would like to see!
> 
> I think Spain has a long way to go before the workers come out on the streets and overthrow ... who? The elected government? The IMF? the EU? Multinational corporations? Who actually runs the country?
> 
> ...


A world-wide revolution is needed...but it ain't gonna happen. As der liebe Karl said, you start from where you are, not where you would like to be.
I note that Cuba, like China, is a socialist state forced to turn to capitalism. The Great Leader himself has said that not all can be blamed on the U.S. embargo. 
The Cuban state has done much to raise the standards of its people -as have the Asian Tigers under a 'free' market. But Cuba is an enemy to many of its own people, as are all autocratic regimes whether of left or right.
We have to work with what we've got and be realistic about the prospects of achievable reform.
We would all love peace, motherhood and apple pie but none of those are currently on the menu.
The sad fact is that bit by bit most people the world over have been raised from poverty although far too many live in desperation.
When living standards are raised sufficiently, people often start to desire the freedoms they lack.
As Brecht (another Commie) wrote:' Eats first, morals afterwards'.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

[


> QUOTE=andmac;456684
> Anyway, speaking of funding, I am going to the town hall next week to see what business start up grants are available here as they seem keen to have new businesses here. So maybe some funding will prove beneficial! Who knows.


[/QUOTE]
Excellent idea.
I'm sticking my oar in here as you haven't asked for any advice or opinions but...

On a previous post on the teaching English thread you were talking about business classes. If that's going to be the bulk of your classes or what you envision being your mainstay I would be wary of having a physical school 'cos you wouldn't really need it and it is, of course, a great expense. Companies expect you to go to their premises, so it's an unecessary cost. If you're going to do other classes you might be better going own the "have class in the comfort of your own home" route. This kind of class has really taken off here in the last two years. You can look at acadomia, schoola en casa (your region) and auler.

Another thing, and I don't know if this is politically correct, but I believe women setting up businesses get more help than men, so you might want your partner to be the named owner of the business.

Anyway, sounds like you know what you're doing. It was just to give you some more input.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

andmac said:


> .
> 
> I agree that a job from education to retirement is a thing of the past. The whole of Europe seems to need to adapt to this way of life now.


You are right and it's true of many if not most professions.
It's been happening for some time now. It's easier for many reasons for businesses to shed all but core staff and sub-contract services.
My son is a financial sector IT specialist who had a lucrative post with NatWest/RBS. When the banks merged he decided to leave, as did his wife, and set up their own consultancies which contracted to RBS to work on the integration IT side. He in turn subcontracted programmers etc. This was lucrative but demanding work.
When the integration project - the largest in the world at that time - was completed both he and my dil were lucky enough to be offered core positions in RBS.
Then came the crisis. Dil is as secure- as one can be- in her key post. Son was told he would have to relocate to Edinburgh. He declined.
He started his own limited company consultancy again and now has contracts with another leading City bank.
But these are six-month contracts, renewable....if the Bank wishes to.
My son and dil have a good standard of living for which they have worked hard and they enjoy all the benefits that standard brings: property in Spain, nice house, posh cars, kids in public schools and so on.
Yet I would not for one moment wish to exchange the working life I had for theirs. I could not stand the uncertainty.
I was lucky enough to have had a modest but fairly well-paid 'job for life' in education with good retirement provision. 
Young people will now look back on that lifestyle as they do now at dentistry without anasthaetic.....'was it real??? Did people live like that????'


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

If I put my oar in as well we can row in a straight line. 
Yes, I'll second what Peskys written. Speak to a good gestoria for tax advice because there were grants available to men & women setting up s.l.l. ( small ltd . co's. only needing 3001€ capital ) For men over 50 there were grants of 4500€ for each soc.security payer & for women over 25 / 35 /50 the grants were double at least. They weren't repayable either unless you ceased trading within 3 years. A good gestoria should make you aware of the grants from the outset.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> You are right and it's true of many if not most professions.
> It's been happening for some time now. It's easier for many reasons for businesses to shed all but core staff and sub-contract services.
> My son is a financial sector IT specialist who had a lucrative post with NatWest/RBS. When the banks merged he decided to leave, as did his wife, and set up their own consultancies which contracted to RBS to work on the integration IT side. He in turn subcontracted programmers etc. This was lucrative but demanding work.
> When the integration project - the largest in the world at that time - was completed both he and my dil were lucky enough to be offered core positions in RBS.
> ...


It just reminds me that not many years ago it was 'cut the working hours' ,' have more leisure time', 'follow the Germans example'. Something went wrong somewhere ? :confused2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> If I put my oar in as well we can row in a straight line.
> Yes, I'll second what Peskys written. Speak to a good gestoria for tax advice because there were grants available to men & women setting up s.l.l. ( small ltd . co's. only needing 3001€ capital ) For men over 50 there were grants of 4500€ for each soc.security payer & for women over 25 / 35 /50 the grants were double at least. They weren't repayable either unless you ceased trading within 3 years. A good gestoria should make you aware of the grants from the outset.


Gus, I'm weak and spindly, barely coming in at 50 kilos. I get the feeling we'll be going round in circles!! Or you take both the oars !
Perhaps
:focus:???


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Gus, I'm weak and spindly, barely coming in at 50 kilos. I get the feeling we'll be going round in circles!! Or you take both the oars !
> Perhaps
> :focus:???


Our Little Azor weighs more than you
It's good that small business startup grants are available but as I said before the failure rate of small business is very high.
I cannot be optimistic in the face of hard fact and there really isn't much good news for Spain or the UK at this time.
As I'm not a Doctor Pangloss maybe I should change my username from mrypg9 to Cassandra????


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Our Little Azor weighs more than you
> It's good that small business startup grants are available but as I said before the failure rate of small business is very high.
> I cannot be optimistic in the face of hard fact and there really isn't much good news for Spain or the UK at this time.
> As I'm not a Doctor Pangloss maybe I should change my username from mrypg9 to Cassandra????


Ha! Well, I'm not offering to take OLA on walks while you're away then, although you can't weigh much more than that yourself.
See attached photo.
Oker, put to sleep yesterday aged 16. Great dog.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I cannot be optimistic in the face of hard fact and there really isn't much good news for Spain or the UK at this time.


Mary please drop the UK and write Sudan. You'll get less depressed 

In Andy we appear to have someone getting off their a**e and creating economy. He doesn't want to run a bar  If he is successful he may give others the tools they need to add to the economy - and who knows half of them might pay tax!!!!

Now I might be known as a pessimist around here but I think Andy offers a bubble of optimism. Good on yer y buena suerte 

ps a raised glass in celebration of Oker for what I bet was was a fun packed life of 112 doggie years. Enjoy doggie heaven


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ha! Well, I'm not offering to take OLA on walks while you're away then, although you can't weigh much more than that yourself.
> See attached photo.
> Oker, put to sleep yesterday aged 16. Great dog.


Sorry to hear that , at least he had a good & long life. I had to do it once in the UK & we swore we wouldn't have another dog. We got talked into it the following year by our girls & ended up with 2 brothers.  They came with us to Spain & unfortunately in aug 2008 the larger of the two had a heart attack & died in my arms. I found that even worse than holding the paw of Snoopy as he went to sleep.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Thanks Gus and Nigel.
Yes, he did have a good life as we did with him, but not in the last few months...
This is one of those times when you realise what a tremendous responsibility it is to own a dog.
Anyway Gus, sorry for the thread drift here.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nigele2 said:


> ps a raised glass in celebration of Oker for what I bet was was a fun packed life of 112 doggie years. Enjoy doggie heaven


What a lovely way to look at such a sad time!

Jo xxx


----------



## Steve Homer (Feb 8, 2011)

I agree - there needs to be some positivity and optimism - there ARE opportunities out there if people look for them. Here in Mojacar area the newspapers and periodical publishers cannot find anyone to do advertising sales. Not the most glamorous job for sure, but hey it's a job! I have tried to recruit people to sell ad space for my food magazine and there are always alot of promises and no action. I started a new business in May 2009, and now can't keep up with the number of new opportunities it has created and the demand on my time.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ha! Well, I'm not offering to take OLA on walks while you're away then, although you can't weigh much more than that yourself.
> See attached photo.
> Oker, put to sleep yesterday aged 16. Great dog.


I am so so sorry.
We had to put our much-loved Shepherd Ferdinand to sleep over ten years ago and he is still loved and remembered.
Okey was loved too and had a good life.
I wish I did weigh not much more than Azor....OH weighs less!

Nigel...yes, of course there are job opportunities around. No economy is static. 
And in time the wheel will turn and things will improve.
But the harsh fact is there are not many jobs for the type of immigrant who posts on this site. Not now. Maybe in the future.
Andy plays a vital role in job and wealth creation and we need more like him and Steve.
But the people they mainly deal with are people with the cash and experience to turn their plans into reality.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Steve Homer said:


> I agree - there needs to be some positivity and optimism - there ARE opportunities out there if people look for them. Here in Mojacar area the newspapers and periodical publishers cannot find anyone to do advertising sales. Not the most glamorous job for sure, but hey it's a job! I have tried to recruit people to sell ad space for my food magazine and there are always alot of promises and no action. I started a new business in May 2009, and now can't keep up with the number of new opportunities it has created and the demand on my time.


As I have said, no economy is static. There will always be job and business opportunities even in tough times.
Are you suggesting though that selling ad space is going to make you rich or even enable you to maintain a family?
Moving to another country is a big project at any time.
We had a good lifestyle in the UK and had we needed to work when we decided to leave no way would we have traded sunshine for a reduced standard of living.
And although they don't seem to realise it because they have no direct experience, that's what would happen to most would-be Brit immigrants.
But boom and bust are endemic to capitalism and there is no doubt that we will in the fullness of time be back to boom.
When I see signs of that I'll be optimistic.
Until then I will seek out facts and ponder them.


----------



## Steve Homer (Feb 8, 2011)

Hadn't read Andy's comments previously, but I too was in Corporate Manageent Training, and I could see at an early stage the bottom falling out of the market - I no longer do corporate work unless old clients call me up which they do occasionally, hence 16 months in Dubai 2008 to 2009 - I'm now a food photographer with many other food related projects, all geared around encouraging tourism in Spain - there's plenty of scope and a growing number of projects....it's a matter of having a positive attitude, an awareness of what is missing here and how one can maximise the potential...I'm always happy to advise people.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Steve Homer said:


> Hadn't read Andy's comments previously, but I too was in Corporate Manageent Training, and I could see at an early stage the bottom falling out of the market - I no longer do corporate work unless old clients call me up which they do occasionally, hence 16 months in Dubai 2008 to 2009 - I'm now a food photographer with many other food related projects, all geared around encouraging tourism in Spain - there's plenty of scope and a growing number of projects....it's a matter of having a positive attitude, an awareness of what is missing here and how one can maximise the potential...I'm always happy to advise people.


Sounds interesting....and positive.
But as someone who has been involved in business - my partner owned and ran a successful medium-sized business in the UK - more than a positive attitude is needed to maintain that success when so many factors beyond your control can adversely affect your profitability.
And I repeat: your average Brit wannabe emigre is more likely to speak no Spanish, possess no skills or professional qualifications, have little capital back up and be 'fleeing' the UK rather than making a positive decsion about making a new start in life.
They are perhaps unlikely to have the attributes which you rightly list as being vital for success in any enterprise.
And if all were able to win prizes....why so many who don't even get off the starting line?


----------



## Steve Homer (Feb 8, 2011)

Sure, if it was that easy everyone would be doing it.....but I'm an ex CEO of a medium sized research company in the Middle East, and I have no qualifications, just common sense and, fortunately, skills in both communication and photography - I speak little or no Spanish, have no investment monies to support new ventures but I get by.....I also have a big appetite for learning, and have taught myself a number of skills.....including social media marketing and have consulted on that subject to companies locally. It is about applying oneself and many sadly don't know where to start....conversely I meet many who think they know it all and don't recognise the need for good advice, hence they go bust....of the cpmpanies that have gone bust locally here i this area of Spain, none have ever done any market research!!! Indeed there is a BIG need for someone to set up a market research business for those entering Spain from abroad - it could just save them investing their life savings in a dead-end business!


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Sounds interesting....and positive.
> But as someone who has been involved in business - my partner owned and ran a successful medium-sized business in the UK - more than a positive attitude is needed to maintain that success when so many factors beyond your control can adversely affect your profitability.
> And I repeat: your average Brit wannabe emigre is more likely to speak no Spanish, possess no skills or professional qualifications, have little capital back up and be 'fleeing' the UK rather than making a positive decsion about making a new start in life.
> They are perhaps unlikely to have the attributes which you rightly list as being vital for success in any enterprise.
> And if all were able to win prizes....why so many who don't even get off the starting line?


It is a problem, we see loads of Brits in the next town to us, complaining about the cost of things and how things are cheaper in the UK.

However, I started speaking Spanish at 3 and did A level Spanish and Spanish was a part of my French Language and Society with Linguistics degree. I also have professional education qualifications, to teach adults and am a qualified English teacher.

I really think with my background at senior levels in the private and public sectors, with more than adequate linguistic ability and living in an area with no language schools, I can make a go of it.

We researched our options before we left Britain and I really wish other people would do the same. The sheer amount of people heading back, having lost all (or nearly all) of their money is staggering. However, without sounding like a vulture, I am sure that when it comes time to buy a property, this may be advantageous! 

We have friends who want to move here, my advise is "yes it is a better lifestyle due to being outside more, but make sure you have a skill to offer and that you can speak (at least some of) the language. If they came without the necessary skills they would soon be going back. Who knows, it might not work for us, but we will be giving it our best!

Your points are very correct and I believe people need to be really careful at the moment, Europe is a mess as far as employment goes.


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

Steve Homer said:


> Indeed there is a BIG need for someone to set up a market research business for those entering Spain from abroad - it could just save them investing their life savings in a dead-end business!


That is very, very true! We are lucky here as in an area with a population of approximately 25000 there are no other language schools - that is why we chose the area.

There are many other opportunities here which you can only find by being here and doing a bit of research.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I am so so sorry.
> We had to put our much-loved Shepherd Ferdinand to sleep over ten years ago and he is still loved and remembered.
> Okey was loved too and had a good life.



Thanks Mary


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

halydia said:


> Also, many regions are choosing not to have teaching exam this summer, leaving a lot of people who are currently doing substitutions scratching their heads and looking into their wallets, wondering how they're going to make ends meet next year.
> 
> Teaching exams mean the possibility of more stability. Today has been a bad day.


halydia, did you know that there _*will*_ be oposiciones de primaria this year in Cantabría? There are 4 comunidades which aren't going to so far, plus Murcia that hasn't decided yet, and Cantabría isn't one of them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> halydia, did you know that there _*will*_ be oposiciones de primaria this year in Cantabría? There are 4 comunidades which aren't going to so far, plus Murcia that hasn't decided yet, and Cantabría isn't one of them.


Cantabria is definitely not having oposiciones this year for primary. The "oferta de empleo publico (65 plazas)" is being held over for 2012 when they will hold combined primary and secondary teaching tests. 

It's looking more and more like we'll be headed to either Andalucia, Aragon, or Madrid next year. This after our flat FINALLY got finished. 

The latest information can be found on maestros25.com, or any of the major union websites. I've found ANPE, UGT, and CCOO tend to have the most updated information, whereas the STEs had me all excited this weekend, saying Cantabria WOULD have opos. I wish they were right! 


:hurt:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

halydia said:


> Cantabria is definitely not having oposiciones this year for primary. The "oferta de empleo publico (65 plazas)" is being held over for 2012 when they will hold combined primary and secondary teaching tests.
> 
> It's looking more and more like we'll be headed to either Andalucia, Aragon, or Madrid next year. This after our flat FINALLY got finished.
> 
> ...


Oh.

Sorry about that


----------

